
“There will be a [Senate] vote” to reinstate net neutrality, Schumer says - Deinos
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/12/there-will-be-a-senate-vote-to-reinstate-net-neutrality-schumer-says/
======
pitaj
Which is exactly what Ajit Pai said should happen. Back when Wheeler first
implemented Title II, he said that such a big decision should not be decided
by unelected people like himself and that it should be up to Congress.

~~~
dragonwriter
Ajit Pai was talking about legislation, not Congress using its power to review
regulatory acts to veto his repeal of the Open Internet Order.

I meant, if he wanted the old order dealt with that way, he wouldn't have done
a repeal, he would have just left it to Congresd to use it's review authority,
which it could have and did not.

